# toe jack 6 ton



## promaster60 (Mar 3, 2019)

Last week i had to move a newly purchase K & T Mill from outside to my tear down area , getting rollers under this 6000 lbs mill was rough without  help i managed 3 hrs later . I had to fix this issue Heres what i made last week .I still need to sandblast and paint been tested on my cincinnati  # 3 mill and worked great its heavy 50lbs


----------



## Ryanjax (Jul 6, 2019)

Looks great.  I wish I would have added springs to mine.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Ryanjax said:


> Looks great.  I wish I would have added springs to mine.


Never to late to add them if you still  use the jack.


----------

